

Ask HN: How do you save comments? - 001sky

Would people be interested in the ability to &#x27;save&#x27; comments? Ie, rather than just upvote them.<p>Unlike stories which get saved to a list by defaul when you upvote, it&#x27;s not readily accessible to find comments that you upvoted.&lt;p&gt; Not every upvote would warrant a save, but a list of select comments as a unique feature migh be interesting. Items for future reference &#x2F; excellent candidates for this feature might be eg: (a) Technical refrence posts; (b) test-piece writing samples; and (c) myriad how-to&#x27;s (say, interviewing advice).<p>&lt;p&gt;Alternatively, what are people&#x27;s best solutions for saving comments on HN? Simple bookmarks or are there better solutions?&lt;p&gt;The ability to peruse a &quot;saved comments&quot; section on HN seems like it would be easier to read&#x2F;sort (because it has both title&#x2F;context link as well as the text).&lt;p&gt;<p>Feel free to comment if this is also more trouble than its worth.
======
unreal37
There are generally two types of electronic conversations in this world:
conversations that are meant to be in the moment, like text messages, FB
chats, HN, or Twitter, and conversations that you want to come back to long
into the future, like a mailing list, or email, or Stack Overflow.

I don't think anything that was said on HN a few days ago (or months or years)
has any value to me. The world moves too fast to try to keep track of it.

My 2 cents.

------
ahazred8ta
Save, as in 'remember' / 'bookmark'? Yes, please. :)

